
Sketching a path for software for quantum computing - breck
https://www.princeton.edu/news/2017/11/14/martonosi-sketches-path-new-type-computing
======
mathgenius
I don't think we have any clue yet what the real use of quantum computers will
be. They are so far out of what we can comprehend. Imagine Watson in the
1940's trying to predict the iPhone, i think this is where we are at with
quantum computing.

------
michaelangerman
interesting.

